# EAST SIDE RIDER CARCLUB 6 ANNUAL B.B.Q.



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

FLYER COMING SOON HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE, MUCH LOVE!
ACTIVITIES,
5.20 TOSS 
JALEPENO EATING CONTEST 
RAFFLES ( CORONA NEONS AND A BUNCH OF OTHER COOL PRIZES) 
JUMPER FOR THE KIDS 
MORE EVENTS TO COME
FOOD WILL BE SERVED FROM 1 TO 3


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

T T T :nicoderm:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. said:


> FLYER COMING SOON HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE, MUCH LOVE!
> ACTIVITIES,
> 5.20 TOSS
> JALEPENO EATING CONTEST
> ...


fuck that i aint going this yr.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: fucken money mike :thumbsdown::x::x::x::x: biter


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> fuck that i aint going this yr.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: fucken money mike :thumbsdown::x::x::x::x: biter


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: HAHAHAHA


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

thanks moose


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks moose again! For doing the flyer much love!


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

OK FELLAS WE WILL BE SERVING ALL THE FOOD FROM 1-3 SO GET THERE EARLY CUASE PARKING WILL BE LIMITED SEE U THERE PEACE!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT *for a* EastSide* BBQ


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT 4 another EASTSIDE RIDERS function


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> fuck that i aint going this yr.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: fucken money mike :thumbsdown::x::x::x::x: biter


 Mike said he not wrkn out. Cause its not fair


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Mr.G said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT CANT Wait its GONA BE CRAKEN!


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

AZTECAS EAST BAY WILL BE THERE


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[h=2]







STREETLOW'S SAN JOSE CARSHOW @ P.A.L., AUG 14TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO EVERGREEN COLLEGE[/h]DUE TO THE P.A.L. STADIUM PLANTING NEW GRASS ON THEIR FIELD, THE STREETLOW CARSHOW ON AUG 14TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO EVERGREEN COLLEGE IN SAN JOSE, SAME DATE AUG 14TH....
EVERYTHING WILL BE THE SAME, BUT AT A DIFFERENT LOCATION....


EVERGREEN COLLEGE 
PSO DE ARBOLES
SAN JOSE CA. 95135

PRE-REG DUE DATE IS AUG. 7TH...
SEND PRE-REG TO: 
P.O. BOX 32245
SAN JOSE CA. 95152

MORE INFO & FLYER TO COME....​


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT 4 EASTSIDE RIDERS !!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

_*TTT*_


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ONE MORE WEEK :BIGGRIN:


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

8 days n counting


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SJ RIDER said:


> 8 days n counting


:yes:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

hno: cant wait


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

It's almost time to party ESR style !!!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

see yall there


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

what time is the tire toss


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> what time is the tire toss


dont no yet thinking of after the food about 3 oclock or so


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Good times We Rollin threw fasho.......


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

SEE YOU GUYS THERE.............:nicoderm:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Good times We Rollin threw fasho.......


yyyyyyeeeeesssss!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

6t5DROP said:


> SEE YOU GUYS THERE.............:nicoderm:


:thumbsup: fooshiizle impalas in the house!


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

3 days


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

See you homies out there

TTT for the ESR !


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

raiderg68 said:


> See you homies out thereTTT for the ESR !


 See u sat bro. TTT


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. said:


> :thumbsup: fooshiizle impalas in the house!



:yes:.............:h5:..........


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Mr.G said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

good morning bump!


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

1 MORE DAY......
CANT WAIT...ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE
TO THE TOP FOR EAST SIDE RIDERS


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. said:


> good morning bump!


 Goodmourning. Family. It's almost time


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. said:


> :thumbsup: fooshiizle impalas in the house!


HOMIE ,HAVE RUBEN GIVE ME A CALL....BEFORE TOMMORROW. GRACIAS .408-849-6484 GEORGE


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

calbombas said:


> HOMIE ,HAVE RUBEN GIVE ME A CALL....BEFORE TOMMORROW. GRACIAS .408-849-6484 GEORGE


 Ima see him in a lil bit ill let him know.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

It's gonna be cracking manana.............


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## sanjoneroz (Dec 29, 2010)

HOW MUCH IZ EVERYTHING


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

See You Guys In A Few Hours


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

headin out in about half hour, see you guys there


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks EAST SIDE RIDER. Had a good time


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

much love for everyone that came out n supported us, i dont want to mention any clubs because i dont want to leave nobodys club out, but damn every club in the bayarea wus there represting hard! once again much love from the EAST SIDE RIDERS FAMILIA!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

I SEE U DOM! LOL


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Great turn out Ralph I had a good time.*


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

fidecaddy said:


> Thanks EAST SIDE RIDER. Had a good time


FOOSHOO GLAD U HAD A GOODTIME ....THANKS FOR COMING THUR


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Eddie-Money said:


> *Great turn out Ralph I had a good time.*


THANKS EDDIE! MUCH LOVE BROTHA!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. said:


> THANKS EDDIE! MUCH LOVE BROTHA!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Had a good time TTT for East Side Riders cc !


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT 4 another good turnout. Thanks to all that came out and made this ESR event a good day.


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT
We had a great time family!! Someone post some pixs!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

On behalf of Friscos Finest and our families, we would like to thank you very much and congratulate you on your successful 6th Annual BBQ. You guys did an awesome job! Thank you to all the chefs, wives and members that assisted in putting this all together. Love was show to us from the minute we pulled in until the minute we left. Well done and much appreciated! :worship::worship:


Here are the pics I took. I hope you all enjoy them as I did taking them. Peace


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks once again for great time .......you brothas always get down with the get down.......from all of us in the 408 family mad love an saludos.........


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*my pictures*

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm::rimshot:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

nice piks everbody!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Thanks once again for great time .......you brothas always get down with the get down.......from all of us in the 408 family mad love an saludos.........


right bak acha my brotha glad you guys came thur! much love!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

66ragtop said:


> On behalf of Friscos Finest and our families, we would like to thank you very much and congratulate you on your successful 6th Annual BBQ. You guys did an awesome job! Thank you to all the chefs, wives and members that assisted in putting this all together. Love was show to us from the minute we pulled in until the minute we left. Well done and much appreciated! :worship::worship:
> 
> 
> Here are the pics I took. I hope you all enjoy them as I did taking them. Peace


much love brothaz! glad to hear you guys had a good time !


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

hold up


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Some pix i took of our rides....:biggrin:
TTT for a great event!! great job brothers!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

good piks!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ttt for my esr homies


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

ESSR EVEN HAD A TATTO ARTIST THERE!!! BASTARDS!!! :biggrin:

:worship:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

JUIC'D64 said:


> Ttt for my esr homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> ESSR EVEN HAD A TATTO ARTIST THERE!!! BASTARDS!!! :biggrin:
> 
> :worship:


o yeah :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------

